# 8000 a month - ITS POSSIBLE



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,

this is for everyone who doesnt think they have enough money to live out here.
(this does not include families, im talking about singles e.t.c)

Im 19, i came out by myself, i brang £5000 GBP to help me with start up costs and rent.

I work for a property company, and earn commission, my basic is 8000 aed a month, im not including any commission in this, which i have earnt so far.

I live in the marina, with other people in an Emaar owned building which they let Hamptons rent out, therefore there is no crazy landlord raising the rent every week. - we have a 3+ maid apt, sea view and marina. 177k aed a year, i pay 8000 aed every quarter, thats nothing!!!

I mangaed to save nearly half my basic last month, the taxis were getting expensive, so i put an add on dubizzle.com, for car rental (i cant go through avis e.t.c as im not 21-25), i privatly rented a car for 1700 aed a month.

and I go out all the time, and do normal shopping. Im not having a go, I just want to tell you, that if your clever and do things right, you can live out here, so dont be to worried........

Thanks,


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm in education, so we're not the big earners among westerners in the Gulf. I think we run in very different circles from other western expats. I lived in Dubai 4 years ago on 6200/month plus accommodation. I leased a car for about 1200-1500/month (at the time), and I took one nice holiday/year. I had no debts back home, so I was able to enjoy at least one evening out/week. There are certainly people in the UAE supporting just themselves on much less.

For me personally, I would not want to share accommodation, but aside from that 8000 is still a do-able wage if you are not riddled w/ debt and you spend wisely. You'll also want to move into a mostly-furnished accommodation-this being a big expense for many expats. I suppose it depends on what one is used to at home. Younger people tend to be more flexible when it comes to the living arrangements. I've shared w/ strangers in the UAE, lived w/o a car, and earned a pretty crappy wage by general standards. Ten years after my first move to the UAE and I want an easier life: more money, better accommodation, better allowances for relocation, better work conditions, etc. (fortunately I've got all that with the new contract).

It's all relative, Mark. If you earned big bucks back home, had to uproot your family to the UAE, change schools, etc. then you'd want a really comfortable package, too. 8000 and a shared accommodation arrangement does a seem small and impossible wage if you're bringing in 30,000/month plus 300,000/year accommodation, plus kids' education, plus 50,000 for furniture, plus plus plus...


Glad you've landed on your feet.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks,

The good as well is that Im not sharing with strangers, im sharing with friends which is really nice.

I just wanted to let people know that its possible, for famillies moving over here i agree its totally different story when you have kids e.t.c, as they come first and theres alot of costs going towards schools e.t.c

But when your a single person and only need to worry about yourself you can do it very comfortably.


----------



## leec11 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for the good news marc im comming to dubai in 2 weeks working in real estate aswell. my basic is just a bit more but i think thats because ive been working in real estate for 5 years, can i ask how are you doing so far with your sales and are people getting paid?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

sales is good, summer here and ramadan approching things are getting quieter, but theres still alot of business to be done.

Im doing well, my company is quite large and has exclusive projects which i work on. - commissions are paid by the developer not buyer and my company then pays me. I was in real estate in london for 1.5 years, but theres still a large learning curve here, getting to know all the developments e.t.c but its good fun.

who are you working for?


----------



## leec11 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi marc im working for DAMAC , are you the same marc that asked me in the "jobs in dubai" thread? hope you are doing well.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

leec11 said:


> Hi marc im working for DAMAC , are you the same marc that asked me in the "jobs in dubai" thread? hope you are doing well.


yes same marc. I need to tell you about Damac.

my friend recently quit from there, i dont want to put you off becuase at the end of the day they are a very large developer with great projects. and you should the chance to learn alot. and move up in the company.

first of all you get a good basic, im guessing you are on 10,000?? aed p/m
they sort out all your visa before you arrive which is good. so no long process straight to medical.

but i think it is very hard to earn alot of money there commission wise.
they pay you 1500 AED for every 1,000,000 aed of damac property you sell - which i think is appaling. If i sell around 1,000,000 im looking at least 33,000 aed. I dont want to put you off but i just thought you should know.


----------



## leec11 (Aug 2, 2008)

I know the commission is bad, but ive worked for companys that offer you lots more but never pay it. ive heard that once you except a job with a company that you cant work for another for at least a year. can i ask did you freind that quit get clients from damac or did he have to source his own?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

i think it was a mixture of the two, he got leads as well and did his own thing by getting personal ones.

They are a good developer, I go to alot of their launches and they out on one hell of a show. they have a bad reputation in some places about prices and delivery times. but you go to there signature apartment at media city and its worth every penny - that apt is the definition of 'live the luxury'....


----------



## leec11 (Aug 2, 2008)

What about were you work do you get many clients? have you sold much so far?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I have got all my clients by myself going to property shows, events, expo's e.t.c
one or two enquiries through company but they havent turned out to much.

yeah I have sold quite abit, you have to gain trust and relationships with people. Its all about who you know here... but you sell a building or some plots and your set for the year!!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

marc said:


> I have got all my clients by myself going to property shows, events, expo's e.t.c
> one or two enquiries through company but they havent turned out to much.
> 
> yeah I have sold quite abit, you have to gain trust and relationships with people. Its all about who you know here... but you sell a building or some plots and your set for the year!!!!


You have obviously done very well for yourself! Best of luck for the future (by the sound of things, you won't really need it!!!!)


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

no you always need luck. my colleauge in his first week sold 9 floors to one person, luck is goooood!!! lol.


----------



## leec11 (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks for the help marc hope you do well, i will stick with damac for now i think if you want to make money with a big company its all about moving up the ladder ive worked in berlin,lisbon,cape verde,spain,uk and its always been the same. good luck


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

marc said:


> no you always need luck. my colleauge in his first week sold 9 floors to one person, luck is goooood!!! lol.


9 floors in a week!!!! He must have been laughing all the way to the bank!!!!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah thats very true, and theres plenty of room to move up in Damac, senior consultant, line manager, branch manager e.t.c e.t.c

plus they do alot of international travelling which i think is better then money in a job for me personally. my other friend works for Damac he went all around the world with them so stick it out, nice to see someone who looks at it differently.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah but when its direct from the developer you have to wait until a certain amount has been paid in this case 10% so it took a few months but yes i think he was laughing.......


----------

